# donkeys



## newbiegoat (Dec 2, 2012)

are donkeys actually good guard animals for goats? thinking of getting donkeys


----------



## KarmakeeFarm (Jun 3, 2012)

I have HEARD that donekys are great with animals they know but have heard stories of them stomping kids when born or introduced-My mini mule was fantastic however


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You have to be sure that they actually are guard donkeys. Not all donkeys guard. Also stay away from intact males. You need to do your homework before bringing in a donkey for a guard animal. Good luck!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Each donkey is different...some are excellent goat guadians...others are goat killers...and some can't protect themselves so you have to be very careful and selective in choosing a donkey for guarding. Not all of them will get the job done.


----------



## ksevern (Dec 12, 2012)

Also depends on your setup, acreage size, and type of varmints. I have donks because I don't live near my goats and see them 3-4 times per week. LGD would not work for me for that reason. I have standard size donks due to size of coyotes, dogs, and hogs.the only time they get rowdy with the goats is when hay or feed is given.... I would not trust them with newborns which is why I have separated my kids. My largest donk weighs over 600 pounds and could accidentally crush a small kid.The donkeys eat forag e and browse, just like goats, so they do not have to be fed. I have three donks and they stay with the herd and do not wander off.! Some say that if you have more than one donk, they will segregate themselves, but that has not been my experience. I also love donks and mine are not wild. I had the donks first, so I don't know if that makes a difference.


----------



## rgdlljames (Sep 8, 2011)

I introduced a 6 month old Mini Jack Donkey about a month ago and they seem to get along great. I've heard that if you introduce them when they are young they will accept the goats and even try to protect them. This seems to be true in my limited experience. For example, our mini donkey (Moose) and the goats (3 nigi dwarf does and 3 nigi dwarf wethers) live in a large area surrounded by 6 ft dog kennel panels. A couple of the neighborhood dogs were standing outside the kennel barking like crazy and Moose was directly on the other side ears pinned starring them down daring the dogs to try to get in. The goats were no where to be seen. LOL Their pen is surrounded by our horses and they took care of the dogs.  
Anyway, he seems to be protecting them so far and no one has been hurt by Moose. In fact my smallest doe will sort of play tag with him by biting on his fur then running off. Moose just ignores her so far. I do know that he needs to be gelded soon though. 
OK, that's my experience.


----------



## ksevern (Dec 12, 2012)

Jackie,
I encourage you to geld the jack. There are too many donks as it is! Also, he will make a finer pet as a gelding. Make sure that your vet does a surgical castration....donks have a larger blood supply than horses.

My newborns moved in with the herd at age two weeks and are doing fine. The donks have done a thorough sniffing of them and the kids did not run off.


----------



## rgdlljames (Sep 8, 2011)

Thank you ksevern.  We are planning on it in the spring when it's not so cold. Here he is with my horse checking him out. He's not to happy about it either. LOL 










Here is another pic with one of my does.










He is so sweet!


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

On of the people I get goats from keeps a mini donkey with all of her goats she loves it she is super good with them!!


----------



## rssgnl27 (May 9, 2012)

I had a mini donkey that I was planning on breeding with my mini horse stud- but due to financial reasons I had to sell my heard of mini horses. My donkey was the last one left, so to keep her company I turned the 4 goats out with her. She loves them now and I've decided not to sell her because she turned into such a great guardian!


----------

